# Best DIY coil for max flavour for DIY juice in rdta at 100watts



## Ettiene (7/1/18)

Best DIY coil for max flavour for DIY juice in rdta at 100watts???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (7/1/18)

You can check out this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils-crafted-by-hand.t42630/
I enjoy parallel coils the most 26ga ni80 8 wraps 3mm id 0.19 ohms vaping at 50 watts but you should be able to push them to 100watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DamienK (7/1/18)

I would definitely have to say 3 core Aliens (preferably 3x26g wrapped with either 34 or 36g N80) 2 core Staggered fused claptons. I don't bother with any other wire than Nichrome personally. Either of these coils will give you immense pride when you make them perfectly and give incredible flavour anywhere from 80w and up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/1/18)

RDTA at 100W, you must hate your lips... tried that once, almost had blisters. (avo24)
Anyways, id also say some tricks-core Aliens.
@smilelykumeenit or @RiaanRed can sort you with some amazing coils, i use their coils in all my high performance devices, and they're awesome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (20/1/18)

Friep said:


> You can check out this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils-crafted-by-hand.t42630/
> I enjoy parallel coils the most 26ga ni80 8 wraps 3mm id 0.19 ohms vaping at 50 watts but you should be able to push them to 100watts.


I guess youre running that on TC Mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> I guess youre running that on TC Mode?


 running them in power mode ni80 and tc doesn't go well together. You can do the same build with ss and then run them in tc if you want.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

